# New Juvenile Caribe!



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

nicole from aquascape called and left me a message tuesday night while i was at work. The package promptly arrived via UPS at around 9:35 am Wednesday morning! Initially i thought the box was too small to house my caribe but everything worked out great! The total time of the acclimation process took just shy of 2 hours. In the second picture you can see the temperatures started to match and in the third picture i was starting the drip acclimation.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

These fish will simply NOT stop and let me take a picture! It took me about 150 pictures total to get three decent ones. They ate twice yesterday and look hungry again this morning. I am trying to give away my three inch reds to avoid conflict but no luck yet!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i am pretty sure it is going to be impossible to get all four in a good clear picture. I am going to make another attempt tonight. They like to sleep in my live plants too so hopefully i can get some good shots of that


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

they look great. Mine just arrived


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

hopefully you can get better pictures than me! i wish i would have bought some more instead of holding out for terns or supers....


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

They look great, a mixed pygo group is very nice if you can get all of them at around the same size.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice fish man.

at this size. please make sure they eat atleast twice a day


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

I am trying to feed them at least 3 times per day, but it wont happen everyday with my work schedule


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking little guys... just remember caribas are very cannibals and territorial especially when juvenile/sub adults... Best of luck on them


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

that is bad ass







thay seem to come in when im broke







well good luck


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i have been waiting years to get back in the game!!! Now all i need is some juvenile terns and supers and ill be all set!


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

nice pics about what size do you think they are? hoping my 20 come in tom. I wonder how big the box is gonna be haha


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

I wanted to measure them prior to putting them into my tanks but i didnt, but i estimate them around 1.25 inches........ Ill post some more pics in the next few days


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

cute babys


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

What are you feeding yours, and did you get 4?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

yeah i bought 4.... i have been feeding them bloodworms, mysis shrimp, brine shrimp, talapia, krill, and a few frozen carnivore blends from the LFS that includes clam and some other high protein food. I initially put some guppies in to minimize conflict but i like to stick to an all frozen food diet... ill update some more pics as they grow. The only time i can get good pictures is when they are sleeping!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow that's quite an array! I'm using blackworms and brine shrimp for now...


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

I have them in with some red bellies three times their size and they already eat just as much. I estimate them to grow around one full inch within the next month!


----------

